# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  نصب sql express 2014 در کنار نرم افزار پارسیان

## behzad_vb.net

سلام دوستان روی یک سیستم نرم افزار پارسیان هست میخوام که sql server express 2014 نصب کنم ولی این خطا را میده باید چیکار کنم اصلا اجازه نصب نمیده از کار میفته اگر sql دیگه ای نصب باشه و موقع نصب فایل نصب express را که باز میکنم این خطا را میده

http://uupload.ir/files/3xqh_sqlerorr.jpg


لطفا راهنمایی کنید خیلی عجله دارم

----------


## behzad_vb.net

260 نفر دیدن هیچکی بلد نیست جوابشو

----------

